# "Rolex" Friend made amusing comment about my IWC, thought I would share



## tekno

A couple months ago my Aquatimer 3719 stopped, and I sent it in to IWC for service. I broke out my dad's 18k/SS 80's datejust (that I have since modernized with saphire crystal etc). It has been locked in the safe for a year or so. I was at my friends cooking steaks that weekend, and I was venting my frustrations of having to wear the watch to work around my customers. The people I deal with, are not ones that would, or could spend the kind of money we do on a watch. 

He told me he thought it was a good thing, he said my clients would respect me more when they see me wearing the Rolex. He said "I know your IWC is an expensive watch, but no body knows it when you wear it, when people see the Rolex they will know how much it costs". I am guessing he was trying to say, what is the point of owning or wearing something expensive if no one knows it? 

I get this alot, in the area we live in the only watch people recognize is Rolex. Do people really wear watches just because they are expensive?


----------



## diosrl

Unfortunately yes. A very good friend of mine has several watches but he only wears the most expensive one - AP ROO. His friends, the same, they had even laughed at me when I said i'd wear What I like and don't think about the value... 'why buy this 3k pam, you wount wear it since you have that ROO'.


----------



## stevewarbs

Just the opposite, I chose the IWC so that people don't know what it is and what it cost. I like the submariner but I wouldn't buy a Rolex for the same reason I wouldn't buy a BMW


----------



## clarencek

tekno said:


> I get this alot, in the area we live in the only watch people recognize is Rolex. Do people really wear watches just because they are expensive?


I think a lot of people do... it's "man" jewelry so the flashier, the more noticeable. I think the WIS community is different as there's a different focus - technical, unique / exclusivity, etc. 
Same thing as a woman wearing a diamond ring... the bigger the flashier. Why else would they wear it? A 2 carat diamond has no more utility than a 20 carat diamond.


----------



## Watchbreath

Seems there're a lot of twits where you live. I once had a customer who knew of only two brands, Rolex and Cartier. Omega,
never heard of them or any other brand, gads.


----------



## tekno

He is a good friend, and he is (his family atleast) well off. I was suprised to hear him say that, he usually talks about people that show off. 

I live a hour from Houston on the border of Texas and Louisiana smack dab in the middle of the Oil Refining capital of the US. 

I actually have a couple customers that are WIS. Both knew a bit about IWC, the "Omega" guy told me he heard IWC has excellent after sales service and the "Audemars" guy inherited one of his Royal Oak's and the Patek's he has. He loves my Aquatimer, he also enjoys wearing his Royal Oak because not a single person has ever recognized it from our area, well besides me. 

I love some of Rolex's designs, I would own another GMT or one of the new Explorers in a flash. They wouldn't be my first choice, but only because I like other designs and brands better. I have nothing against Rolex, I love their watches. I like how they keep true to the designs. 
I saw a post on the Rolex forum once "Why do you wear a Rolex", and one guy wrote "because I want others to be impressed with my taste". I don't think he meant that, I think he meant "I want others to know I paid $7 grand for my wristwatch"


----------



## Clem

That's a common mentality among certain ethnic people (my father, uncles and their friends included) Rolex is highly recognized "Global" brand just like Coke, Pepsi and Mercedes-Benz etc.... For those people, items that are easily recognized, considered expensive are all status symbols.

They like these things because it portrays to other people (of the same mentality, people they grew up with and for some, people who knew them when they were not as wealthy) as successful.

Small minded but that is such the way of the world.


----------



## surfguy

Of course! Watches, cars, clothes, houses, all are often status symbols and Rolex is pretty much the king of the status symbol club!

IMHO a Rolex makes a "statement" that says, well, I can afford a Rolex!

There are times when I prefer to wear my Rolex Yachtie over my other (lesser known) watches such as IWC or Sinn. There are times I prefer to wear my lesser known watches over my more recognizable Rolex.

Where I live 9/10 know a Rolex, 1/20 know an IWC.


----------



## surfguy

I'm not sure it's because anyone is a "twit". We all have different interests. My best friend, a Dr. could afford any Rolex, he wears a Timex Sub clone and has no idea or interest in what watch either he or I wear. Now, get him talking about high end audio, he's a "WIS" of that and I'm the twit that knows only Bose and a couple of others...

My other friend who doesn't wear a watch, collects snow boards and mountain bikes, turns out, I'm a 'twit' there too...



Watchbreath said:


> Seems there're a lot of twits where you live. I once had a customer who knew of only two brands, Rolex and Cartier. Omega,
> never heard of them or any other brand, gads.


----------



## Watchbreath

Rolex falls way short to a Patek.


surfguy said:


> Of course! Watches, cars, clothes, houses, all are often status symbols and Rolex is pretty much the king of the status symbol club!
> 
> IMHO a Rolex makes a "statement" that says, well, I can afford a Rolex!
> 
> There are times when I prefer to wear my Rolex Yachtie over my other (lesser known) watches such as IWC or Sinn. There are times I prefer to wear my lesser known watches over my more recognizable Rolex.
> 
> Where I live 9/10 know a Rolex, 1/20 know an IWC.


----------



## novedl

this can be a tough hobby to explain to friends, familiy, clients, etc. not everyone has the disposable income to participate, and many that do have other interests. your friend obviously deems it ok to display wealth, and this is no crime. rolex especially the datejust/president models are known the world over as fine luxury time pieces that speak to a certain level of status for the owners; they do make a definite impression though. hope your iwc is returned soon.


----------



## surfguy

Of course, in our community. My point is outside of watch enthusiasts and in the main stream Rolex is #1 based on brand recognition driven by many factors including obviously marketing.

Patek doesn't command the status Rolex does in the general public, because Patek doesn't carry the wide brand recognition Rolex does.

I'm a small town guy these days. I'm tempted to do an informal survey at work tomorrow. My guess would be 9/10 know Rolex, 1/20 know IWC or Patek.



Watchbreath said:


> Rolex falls way short to a Patek.


----------



## Bidle

Well, some wear watches to show of and others wear them for themselves. 


But the comment of your friend wouldn't work for most people here in the Netherlands. Because a lot of client would think your making to much money to buy the Rolex; Cheap Dutch people. ;-)


----------



## TAG1976

I really don't know why some people love to show off&#8230;.

I know this is off the topic but, I have a friend who bought Audi A3 with 1.6 Petrol Engine. He chose option to remove model designation. Why ? Because he wants to hide his car has old meagre 1.6 Petrol engine rather than modern powerful 2 litre TFSI or TDI. I find it really sad.


----------



## slashd0t

I've never quite got the "Look at what brand I'm wearing" thing. While I do generally wear some high end cloths, I'm always careful to choose cloths that do NOT advertise anywhere the brand name. 

This is partially why I LOVE IWC. Hardly anyone knows it's an expensive watch, unless they know quite a bit about watches. I've had people say "Hey, nice watch, what kind is that?" when they look they say "IWC? Hmm, never heard of them. Check out my Fossil, it's kinda similar!"

I just smirk and enjoy the fact that I can avoid having the conversation about watch price. That said, when I wear my Omega I constantly get the "Owww, Omega, you must make a lot of $". Puts me in an uncomfortable situation when people say that.


----------



## .oli.

One of the many reasons why I love my IWC, understated class, no showing off and pure enjoyment of the object for what it is rather than what people will think of you wearing it...


----------



## gettocard

.oli. said:


> One of the many reasons why I love my IWC, understated class, no showing off and pure enjoyment of the object for what it is rather than what people will think of you wearing it...


I agree with that. As much as I'm not a IWC fan one thing I've always enjoyed while wearing one was being completely anonimous. This is a privilege a Rolex owner will never ever have. It is actually true tho that a huge percentage of Rolex wearers are after showing off and being noticed,Rolex capitalizes on this after all.


----------



## JoeChristmas

I like some Rolex watches, and they are a relatively good investment compared to most other luxury watches. I think the classic, 36mm Datejust looks fantastic with a suit. The in-house movement is very good. 

However.... This sounds bad, but I just can't buy a Rolex because of its reputation as the well-known, luxury watch of choice for those that want to impress. And a good number of people wearing a Rolex, at least from my small sample size, know relatively little about luxury watches, outside of Rolex. 

I know I shouldn't care what others think. But still, it's this more than anything that keeps me from owning a Rolex. Pity, really...

--JC


----------



## tekno

I can understand that some people aren't interested in watches enough to step outside of the main stream. I can picture a young man that just made his first big paycheck, going out and buying a Rolex because he wants a good watch. He buys a Submariner, takes the tags off and he is done. He could wear the dang thing until his is put into a wooden box, of course with a tune up every few years. 

I have always had an interest in watches, stereo's, cars etc... I have always wanted nice things for myself to enjoy. I guess I have never intentionally shown off, at least in my adult years. 

One thing I know is we live in a strange world, and our decisions to do this or that is based off complex layers of learned behaviors. If the human body is trained to drive us to "reproduce", and a man see's the Rolex as a tool get peoples attention, maybe the reasons for wanting one is something that isn't easily explained. I think about things like this often... and I wish I didn't.


----------



## Broleo

rolex gets ppls attention hence, might be target to be mugged. Well, thats the risk inherent with the Rolex brand where I came from.

I like IWC because it is understated, and no one give a hoot of whats is IWC about on your wrist except for another WIS.


----------



## karmatp

I just sold my Sub C because I wanted to break away from the heard. I have owned so many Rolex sport watches over the years and most of the time I would cover them up with a long sleeve shirt, I just did not want people to notice it. I wear what I enjoy, and I have found that I just don't enjoy wearing a Rolex for some of the reasons already mentioned.

I decided to sell my Sub C when I was at a 5 year old's B Day party and I counted 8 Rolex watches, it was embarrasing. Rolex today is a mass produced, assembly line brand and so many that wear the brand have no class, they are just searching for status.


----------



## tekno

So what do you wear now? In place of the Sub?


----------



## karmatp

tekno said:


> So what do you wear now? In place of the Sub?


I just purchased my first IWC, loving it.


----------



## anonymousmoose

Ah the Rolex. A dandy watch for sure. I rented out one or properties a few days ago. I was talking to the new tenant and he noticed my Omega. He commented on it and we started talking about watches and I mentioned its a hobby for me. Immediately he asked if I own a Rolex. Perhaps I should get a Rolex, just so I can say 'yes' to these sort of questions ;-)


----------



## Watchbreath

You could say, I'm beyond that phase.


anonymousmoose said:


> Ah the Rolex. A dandy watch for sure. I rented out one or properties a few days ago. I was talking to the new tenant and he noticed my Omega. He commented on it and we started talking about watches and I mentioned its a hobby for me. Immediately he asked if I own a Rolex. Perhaps I should get a Rolex, just so I can say 'yes' to these sort of questions ;-)


----------



## anonymousmoose

Watchbreath said:


> You could say, I'm beyond that phase.


I had my tong in my cheek when I typed; _Perhaps I should get a Rolex, just so I can say 'yes' to these sort of questions ;-)_


----------



## tekno

Regardless of everything said, the new Explorer II design is killer.


----------



## anonymousmoose

tekno said:


> Regardless of everything said, the new Explorer II design is killer.


Just visited the Rolex.com site after reading this. It is a great looking watch I must admit. There is something romantic about a Rolex Explorer that the other Rolex watches don't posses. I'd love to explore the Himalayas sporting an Explorer (even though we know the Explorer was not the first watch on Everest).


----------



## tekno

You are right, the explorer has an authentic look. I like the fact that they refrained from the polished center links on the new one. It is a rugged, damn good looking watch. 

I would wear one, but you know those things will not deviate far from the MSRP of $7000 some odd dollars. Maybe I should buy one so people will like me, I can show everyone what good "taste" I have.


----------



## greendestiny

> Maybe I should buy one so people will like me, I can show everyone what good "taste" I have.


Ah so this is another indirect Rolex bashing thread. <|

FYI not all Rolex owners buy them just to flash them around. :roll:


----------



## anonymousmoose

greendestiny said:


> Ah so this is another indirect Rolex bashing thread. <|
> 
> FYI not all Rolex owners buy them just to flash them around. :roll:


I doubt that *tekno *was 'bashing' Rolex. If anything, he is showing appropriation of the watch. I see this toung-in-cheek remark as directed more-so toward fan-boys who only believe in wearing a Rolex to 'show-off'.

Heck, I'd love an Explorer II myself!


----------



## htc8p

i made the rolex choice because it was the known brand by me. then apparently everybody else knows the brand too and when they see it the know im wearing an expensive watch.

that is the negative of wearing my rolex. now that i know better im looking for an expensive watch that is lesser known


----------



## tekno

greendestiny said:


> Ah so this is another indirect Rolex bashing thread. <|
> 
> FYI not all Rolex owners buy them just to flash them around. :roll:


I own a rolex, and have owned many of them. It was a joke, obviously not everyone owns them to flash them around because I own one and don't flash it around.


----------



## anonymousmoose

tekno said:


> ...because I own one and don't flash it around.


Suuuuure ;-)


----------



## daniel_hk

I like Rolex as well. Unfortunately, too common in Hong Kong. Walk along the street or shopping mall, we can see about 5 to 10 % peoples wearing R. Finally, I only keep my Deepsea. For IWC, there are many series amazing, but the resell value is too low. Now, I always keep my Zenith watches for daily use.


----------



## karmatp

htc8p said:


> i made the rolex choice because it was the known brand by me. then apparently everybody else knows the brand too and when they see it the know im wearing an expensive watch.
> 
> that is the negative of wearing my rolex. now that i know better im looking for an expensive watch that is lesser known


X2

Sounds like you have evolved as a WIS.


----------



## BHTan

Well honestly the joy I find in owning my spitfire is 9out of 10 times people always guess the price wrong and it's always less... And on the Rolex bit... My dad is a big fan of it, but guess what he pick out the IWC for me (great man!!!).
Thing is I have been seeing Rolex on a lot of dad and uncles hands and would enjoy seeing one on mine!! And the joy of owning something with such great craftsmenship is almost addictive..best part where I am it's not the most sort after piece of jelwery for thieves!! Never would like if IWC became a snob brand like Rolex (no offense intended for Rolex lovers)..(appologies in advance)


----------



## exxondus

karmatp said:


> I just sold my Sub C because I wanted to break away from the heard. I have owned so many Rolex sport watches over the years and most of the time I would cover them up with a long sleeve shirt, I just did not want people to notice it. I wear what I enjoy, and I have found that I just don't enjoy wearing a Rolex for some of the reasons already mentioned.
> 
> I decided to sell my Sub C when I was at a 5 year old's B Day party and I counted 8 Rolex watches, it was embarrasing. Rolex today is a mass produced, assembly line brand and so many that wear the brand have no class, they are just searching for status.


I don know man. But IWC is also kinda mass produced but as the demand isnt as much as Rolex, thats why you do not see them producing quite as many. Else, the company would probably lose money and have many older models stuck in the shelf.

If the demand was there, I suspect there would do the same. If you really do not want mass produced watches, probably IWC also isnt gg to be your thing, esp when it continues to gain popularity.


----------



## bigjoecary

Yea, I agree with broleo, the IWC is much more understated. To each is own I guess.


----------



## RayG

tekno said:


> One thing I know is we live in a strange world, and our decisions to do this or that is based off complex layers of learned behaviors. If the human body is trained to drive us to "reproduce", and a man see's the Rolex as a tool get peoples attention, maybe the reasons for wanting one is something that isn't easily explained. I think about things like this often... and I wish I didn't.


I think you hit nail on the head. Nowadays, watches are jewelry. And since the days men hung bones around their necks, inked tattoos on their bodies, or wore beads and feathers, adornments have been to express rank, wealth, stature in society, and to attract the opposite sex. It's in the genetic code. While some do it ostentatiously, others relish the fact that their expensive watch elicits admiration only from a select cadre in the know, and are willing to pay for this exclusivity. No need to bash others, it's all different expressions of the same base drive. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## selim77

its true, i now enjoy wearing watches tat r not loud nor flashy. tats y im not wearing my Rolex n keep it in my safe.

formal occassion....IWC

Weekend or chillout...Chopard


----------



## exxondus

selim77 said:


> its true, i now enjoy wearing watches tat r not loud nor flashy. tats y im not wearing my Rolex n keep it in my safe.
> 
> formal occassion....IWC
> 
> Weekend or chillout...Chopard
> View attachment 463619


That Chopard is a beauty!


----------



## selim77

i got another Chopard s well, e L.U.C Twist. Jus share wif u exxondus


----------



## Natura Vergine

daniel_hk said:


> I like Rolex as well. Unfortunately, too common in Hong Kong. Walk along the street or shopping mall, we can see about 5 to 10 % peoples wearing R. Finally, I only keep my Deepsea. For IWC, there are many series amazing, but the resell value is too low. Now, I always keep my Zenith watches for daily use.


Are you sure that from all those Rolexes you see in Hong 95% are not fake?


----------



## mat_

I dont own an IWC but gees I'd like to...when I bought my B&M last year i had a few work colleagues say "i've never even heard of them"...to which I invariably replied..."yes that's why I bought it"
Bloody hate rolexes. I work with doctors. they buy almost exclusively TAGs and rolexes. The have money but no taste, and they only buy a rolex because it's expensive and commoners look and go "oooooooooh wooooooow"


----------



## hpark21

I have IWC AT 2000, Chopard Pro One, UN Dual Time, Glycine KMU-48, nough said.

HAD couple of Rolexes (or is it Rolexi?) but got many "Is that real" questions from out of close circle of friends who knows my hobby.

When I wear Chopard/IWC/UN, I may get "nice watch" never "is that real".

I drive Tundra/Odyssey as well (not because I can not drive MB/Lexus/BMW SUV or such, but they are soo impractical, heck I LOVE my minivan - my wife hates it.... )


----------



## seikosamurai

over here, where i live,

hilly billies wear rolex together with other crowd...


but i rather work with a client who wears iwc than rolex... any time.

one is straight up obvious the other is subtle.


----------



## zhan

hpark21 said:


> I have IWC AT 2000, Chopard Pro One, UN Dual Time, Glycine KMU-48, nough said.
> 
> HAD couple of Rolexes (or is it Rolexi?) but got many "Is that real" questions from out of close circle of friends who knows my hobby.
> 
> When I wear Chopard/IWC/UN, I may get "nice watch" never "is that real".
> 
> I drive Tundra/Odyssey as well (not because I can not drive MB/Lexus/BMW SUV or such, but they are soo impractical, heck I LOVE my minivan - my wife hates it.... )


want practical and fun? get an m5 like i did lol best car ever


----------



## timefleas

I am fascinated by this thread--so many people care about how they will be perceived by others--do you honestly think anyone actually cares what watch you are wearing?! This is a kind of paranoia that only a watchaholic could conjure up--I just don't understand the concerns myself. I haven't found a brand that is the "end-all and be-all" of watches, so I take an eclectic approach--showing no particular allegiance to any brand, and certainly not concerned with whether 1 or 100 others in the near vicinity are wearing the same thing. I choose a watch purely for personal use--I am interested in functionality, quality of manufacture, readability, durability, uniqueness and that "something extra." If it meets my criteria, I can be as happy with the watch I bought for $300 as one that I bought for ten or twenty times that, or more. I always chuckle when folks try to line up behind one watch or another, bash one in favor of the other, or suggest that there is one watch that is simply better than anything else available. IWC, Omega, Patek, Rolex, and yes, Oris, Casio or even Citizen makes some great watches--and what works for one is quite obviously not necessarily going to work for everyone else. Personally, I also value diversity over monotony in choosing watch brands, and have my eyes currently set on a Rolex Milgauss...which I will value as much as any other in my collection, some of which are listed in my signature. Why does one watch have to be regarded/suggested/considered as superior to any other? We all have different needs, different tastes, and different budgets. How about recognizing and enjoying the watches for what they are, while recognizing that there are a whole lot of good watches out there, and a whole lot of different reasons that people use when deciding which one best suits their particular needs?


----------



## anonymousmoose

timefleas said:


> do you honestly think anyone actually cares what watch you are wearing?!


Yes, there are actually people who do care about what you wear. Try visiting a higher end retail store in a tracksuit and then a nice business suit. But as for watches, people dont generally care.


----------



## exxondus

hpark21 said:


> I have IWC AT 2000, Chopard Pro One, UN Dual Time, Glycine KMU-48, nough said.
> 
> HAD couple of Rolexes (or is it Rolexi?) but got many "Is that real" questions from out of close circle of friends who knows my hobby.
> 
> When I wear Chopard/IWC/UN, I may get "nice watch" never "is that real".
> 
> I drive Tundra/Odyssey as well (not because I can not drive MB/Lexus/BMW SUV or such, but they are soo impractical, heck I LOVE my minivan - my wife hates it.... )


why let how others perceive you, stop you from enjoying something that nice as a rolex?

does this mean, if friends do not believe that a gorgeous lady is your wife and ask if what you are saying is true, you will eventually divorce her just cos you get sick of those questions?

live is too short to care of how others view you. most of the people are just sterotyping that people who wear rolex knows nothing about watches. Heck, I have a rolex and an IWC and I can bet, I know more about watches than most of the people who blantantly avoid Rolex with the notion that "Rolex are for people who wants to show off and know nuts abt watches."


----------



## seale_navy

well i was torn between a Sinn and Tag Heuer but I end up buying the tag. I was thinking of my first expensive watch I should go for a well known brand, where ppl will know.

I once spot a man wearing a Sinn 856s, i approached him and he immediately showed me the Sinn watch. WUS member to another WUS member I suppose.

For me, IWC is a well known brand, I guess people who love watches should/ought to know about IWC, but the commoner only know the well market brand watches.


----------



## timefleas

anonymousmoose said:


> Yes, there are actually people who do care about what you wear. Try visiting a higher end retail store in a tracksuit and then a nice business suit. But as for watches, people dont generally care.


...I was of course only referring to what WATCH you are wearing--if anyone really thinks that more than one in a thousand does care about what watch you are wearing, and second (and more importantly), if you actually are concerned about what that one in a thousand might think about your watch, and how it somehow reflects on you, I suggest that you have been spending way too much time in forums such as these... To me, watches are a personal pleasure, like a tie, a bolo, a ring or a bracelet--if others like them, fine, if they don't, who cares?


----------



## akit110

I have always liked the way IWC is positioned in the market. I am based in the US but was at the Zurich airport two days ago which has several stores with an excellent array of Swiss watches. 

The IWC display always had the consistent flow of people at it. I think it appeals very much to the 30-50 year-old male European business traveler. A prestigious watch that is typically very understated with a more technical/engineering appeal than Rolex or Omega. The teutonic or Swiss-German influence very much in evidence with the use of grey or black cases and dials and brown leather straps. Also the watches have many styling cues from the 30s and 40s. Even the display is more sombre than the Rolex or Omega display. 

I typically wear my IWC Mark XII for work and travel as it is discrete and fits under a shirt cuff. It won't attract the wrong type of glance from someone when i have had one too many drinks and returning to my hotel alone late at night. 

Yes, it has never received the type of attention that my Rolex did which I never enjoyed anyway like some guy I barely know asking me loudly across a meeting room table "hey is that a Rolex?". But certain people do notice it. Much fewer in number. But they are generally people with more refined tastes and won't comment about it immediately. But one day, the topic comes up and they will say (quietly) "by the way, i like your watch. IWC?". Maybe not a WIS but a guy who likes watches and has noticed the brand. 

I have heard it said that IWC is the "quiet man's watch". This may be changing with some of the recent models, but i still think it largely still holds.


----------



## aznseank

well I own both the Rolex and the IWC. Rolex sub is for casual wear and IWC Portuguese Auto for formal occassions. I mean, I think IWC is a pretty recognizable brand. I think IWC owners are fooling themselves if they think IWC flies under the radar. Ofcourse people in the slums will have no idea about IWC but gold diggers in any metropolitan city will immediate notice the piece. IWC is a safe brand. It isnt an elitist watch like a Patek and it isn't consipicuous like the Rolex. Its subtle presence is indeed its attractive point.


----------



## TK-421

yes. the same reason women have expensive handbags. all a bag does is carry stuff. same with a watch. they just tell time. many WIS wear a watch for various reasons. but the average person would wear a nice watch simply as a piece of jewelry.


----------



## dsarch21

Funny thing, I wouldn't wear a Rolex for the exact reasons most people do, too recognizable. Great company, too mainstream for me though 

Sent via HTC EVO 3D


----------



## georges zaslavsky

I don't own a rolex for the moment but mainly vintage Omega and JLCs, I had an opportunity to try the vintage reeditions made by IWC at the IWC paris boutique yesterday, and boy were they beautiful inside and out. The finish was better than on the standard Rolex. True I wouldn't mind to own a Rolex in case of need of quick cash but the IWC is a more elegant and understated watch.


----------



## aston.db4

From personal experiences, it's all on the individual owners. I have a customer who wears an IWC ref. 3717 and he thinks that people who "notice" his watch are *below* him. A co-worker of mine complimented him on the IWC and the guy gave him a "you can't afford this" look. Go figure, probably a past Rolex guy. I've also met very cool Rolex owners on the other end of the status quo. This goes for ANY watch brand and not just the stereotypical ones.


----------



## akit110

I guess in some of these posts, we are not talking about not being noticed, but who is noticing. I have to cop to this. There are lots of people i don't want noticing my watch:
- the rough looking guy on the near empty subway train at 2am
- my boss when i am negotiating a raise
- the guy in my office who will loudly ask me how much i paid for it though he has no intention of buying any watch over a hundred bucks. 
- the people in line with me when i am asked to remove my watch at the airport security line
- the sales guy when i am trying to negotiate a lower price than retail. 

On the other hand, the people who comment on my IWC are invariably people who have one themselves or the type of people who have noticed the brand before and like it. Other people ask, note the brand and often come back months later about the brand after seeing a display or a print ad. This is a level of recognition with which i am entirely comfortable.


----------



## Monocrom

tekno said:


> Do people really wear watches just because they are expensive?


Yes, indeed.

There are certain individuals with very weak, fragile, and pathetic egos. If they ran into someone like themselves, they'd have zero respect and nothing but contempt for such an individual. Thus, they do their best to show off to the world that they are a raging success. What translates into success in this world? Money! Show total strangers on the outside that you have a lot of it, and maybe they won't notice the loser inside.

These are the guys who wear fake Rolex watches, a $#!%load of gold, and drive around in their leased BMWs or Mercedes-Benz cars while being in debt up to their eye balls. They act like Big Shots while out & about, but hide like frightened little children whenever the phone rings because they know who's calling.

Wearing an expensive watch because you like it and enjoy wearing it is one thing. Go for it.

Also, don't worry about your customers or clients. If they didn't notice your IWC, they'll just think your Rolex is a nice fake.


----------



## telackey

I am not sure he meant it as showing off, exactly. I got the impression more of what is more normally called "signaling." Signaling isn't so much about being showing off as it is trying to communicate information. Some of what people do and wear is about expectations and impression -- to convey an atmosphere of professionalism and competence intended to set people at ease. In some contexts, a show of past success is more comforting than intimidating. If your lawyer comes in wearing a rumpled suit and a Fossil watch, that may not really be an impression that sets people at ease.

In other contexts the opposite is true, and people are simply trying to be flashy or pushy. It is really more a matter of intent and of context than it is of anything else. Yeah, in practice signaling isn't necessarily any different than showing off, but the intent is different, and in this case intent is key.

FWIW, if it is a matter of sending a signal, Rolex is likely a better choice than IWC unless you knew the intended recipient would recognize it, which is what I think your friend was trying to say.


----------



## ayz

i don't wear a rolex because of the styling; rolex submariner, omega bond, tag aquaracer... and a million others. it all starts looking the same and all start looking tacky to me because it's just a giant shiny piece of bling on your wrist.

give me a portofino chrono any day.


----------



## Fantom555

Yes to this whole thread. Just. Yes


----------



## tekno

Very good point above, signaling makes perfect sense... I think we all do it to some degree. I am sure I am just as guilty, maybe I just am not as vocal about it.

I have come to the conclusion that my buddy I was talking about just isn't a "watch guy". He likes the idea of the luxury watches as long as they put off the right "signals".


----------



## wiz83

Try going to Hong Kong's jewelery shop.

I went to HK couple years back. I joined a group of 80+ ppls. You'll see these salesperson sticking to the ladies whom their husband wears Patek, Breguet, and Piaget, and Richard Mille. About 1/5th of ppl there wore Rolex, and these salesperson didn't bother with them ...

Trust me you'll know when you see that happen ... they were trying to sell diamonds concealed in a glass and worn as accessories ... I don't even know wtf they're called ...


----------



## saintchuck

Rolex's marketing department made a good move in the 80's by targeting the social climbers. They upped their prices and they made it known that you had to own a rolex to show you made it.

On top of that, their models are basically unchanged and they are very strict with discounting. Since even older models look similar to newer models, and the price for a Rolex keeps rising, they have carved out a very nice resale market.

Labor and detail wise, they have also kept costs low. Despite their, exclusive image, they are basically mass produced. Compare them to a real high end watch and the amount of hand labor hours and care that are put in, and their costs are not even close.

Rolex, is a good watch and they are damn good at their business of selling the image of success, just as Lexus and Mercedez do. 

That is why the general guy on the street who is not interested in watches but knows rolex, does not understand your motives for owning a nice timepiece other than a rolex.

People buy items for different reasons, quality, longevity, image, style, resale, etc. and that all makes up the 'value' in that persons mind. 



P.S. With the way IWC has been popping up in films, and their aggressive marketing in Asia, they may very well be on the path of Rolex(as the social climber watch), except for the fact that they make a nicer timepiece


----------



## flybynight70

Monocrom said:


> Yes, indeed.
> 
> There are certain individuals with very weak, fragile, and pathetic egos. If they ran into someone like themselves, they'd have zero respect and nothing but contempt for such an individual. Thus, they do their best to show off to the world that they are a raging success. What translates into success in this world? Money! Show total strangers on the outside that you have a lot of it, and maybe they won't notice the loser inside.
> 
> These are the guys who wear fake Rolex watches, a $#!%load of gold, and drive around in their leased BMWs or Mercedes-Benz cars while being in debt up to their eye balls. They act like Big Shots while out & about, but hide like frightened little children whenever the phone rings because they know who's calling.
> 
> Wearing an expensive watch because you like it and enjoy wearing it is one thing. Go for it.
> 
> Also, don't worry about your customers or clients. If they didn't notice your IWC, they'll just think your Rolex is a nice fake.


I must have a fantastically solid ego because the most expensive watch I own is a homemade Big Pilot homage with a Sea-Gull movement. ;-) ( *ducks and covers, realizing he's in the IWC forum!* )

Rolex discussions are always interesting/contentious/sometimes flame-worthy things, but I always read 'em; always makes for a nice little sociological study.

Full disclosure: I have owned a Sub and an Explorer and enjoyed both quite a bit, other than the usual 'is it real' comments from acquaintances. *sigh*


----------



## Rachdanon

This was one of the best reads I've had in WUS, found it when I googled for Rolex.


----------



## DerekLorimer

I have a Rolex Explorer 1 and an IWC XVI. Neither get noticed unless the person is interested in watches.


----------



## terry30

hmmm, I bought rolex gmt steel because I thought my portugese 7 days with gold numerals looks too flashy for everyday usage


----------



## WnS

A little weird but I'm not surprised. A few of my friends prefer TAG and Omega because they're "prestige" watches without the snob factor of a Rolex. They believe it shows that they have class and taste.


----------



## J.Alexander

tekno said:


> A couple months ago my Aquatimer 3719 stopped, and I sent it in to IWC for service. I broke out my dad's 18k/SS 80's datejust (that I have since modernized with saphire crystal etc). It has been locked in the safe for a year or so. I was at my friends cooking steaks that weekend, and I was venting my frustrations of having to wear the watch to work around my customers. The people I deal with, are not ones that would, or could spend the kind of money we do on a watch.
> 
> He told me he thought it was a good thing, he said my clients would respect me more when they see me wearing the Rolex. He said "I know your IWC is an expensive watch, but no body knows it when you wear it, when people see the Rolex they will know how much it costs". I am guessing he was trying to say, what is the point of owning or wearing something expensive if no one knows it?
> 
> I get this alot, in the area we live in the only watch people recognize is Rolex. Do people really wear watches just because they are expensive?


I feel like this is true for new money people, people with the poverty mindset, and old overly traditional men.

Trade in a few iPhones and you can get a datejust, which is a bangin' watch.


----------



## LetItRide1978

exxondus said:


> why let how others perceive you, stop you from enjoying something that nice as a rolex?
> 
> does this mean, if friends do not believe that a gorgeous lady is your wife and ask if what you are saying is true, you will eventually divorce her just cos you get sick of those questions?
> 
> live is too short to care of how others view you. most of the people are just sterotyping that people who wear rolex knows nothing about watches. Heck, I have a rolex and an IWC and I can bet, I know more about watches than most of the people who blantantly avoid Rolex with the notion that "Rolex are for people who wants to show off and know nuts abt watches."


Good advice here. Old thread but a good read. I never wanted a Rolex because of the stigma. But the best rule to follow with watches is to buy and wear what you like. I decided to buy myself a new watch a few years ago to celebrate a new job. Decided I wanted a small to mid size steel watch with a white dial to wear to work with a suit. I looked at a few different options at the AD and narrowed it down to a Tag Heuer Carerra 39mm (pictured in gray below but I would have had them order me a white one) or the Rolex Oyster Perpetual 36mm. At the end of the day, as much as I wanted to get the Tag, the Rolex wore so much better on my 6.5 inch wrist. The proportions are great and it is much more comfortable to wear. Looks great with a dress shirt too! That was 3 years ago. Today I am glad that I bought what I liked and didn't pass on the Rolex because of what others might think. It really is a great watch and by far my most accurate. I set the time over a week ago and today it is only 1 second fast. Crazy accurate!


----------



## WTSP

As much as a love mid tier luxury brands like IWC and Zenith, I'm starting to wonder if it may be worth converting to Rolex or maybe Tudor. They just seem to have their servicing and support running at a much better standard than the Richmont and LVMH brands.
Viable watch collecting in the age of servicing fiascos...

I've often said that there are two types of Rolex buyers: A) those who are new to watches and B) those who are old hands. The first comes for the brand recognition, the latter stays for the simple excellence and good ownership experience. I associate IWC as a brand that one adopts as one travels from type A to type B. Personally I own IWC, Zenith and a few others because I like the styling, features and comparative value. My voyage is not yet complete. I still can't convince myself that I could be a "Rolex guy", but every servicing nightmare I experience inches me closer...


----------



## drginzo

surfguy said:


> I'm not sure it's because anyone is a "twit". We all have different interests. My best friend, a Dr. could afford any Rolex, he wears a Timex Sub clone and has no idea or interest in what watch either he or I wear. Now, get him talking about high end audio, he's a "WIS" of that and I'm the twit that knows only Bose and a couple of others...


High end audio is definitely a worthy investment too! A friend has his original amp, record player and B&W speakers from the 1970s. Still sounds FANTASTIC.


----------



## suskompany

Sometimes people want to look good and raise eyebrows. And that's OK. I'd like to raise eyebrows of watch enthusiasts though, not strangers.

I feel bad for Rolex enthusiasts for sure, it must get old.


----------



## Pirateninja

I wasn’t able to really enjoy wearing my Rolex because people know (and some even said so) what it was and how expensive it is. So I sold it. I like to wear high quality watches that fly - at least a bit - under the radar.

That being said, I have the impression that people in Germany know Rolex and TAG - maybe because of their formula 1 sponsorship in the past?


----------



## Jetrider

I’ve been collecting watches for 34 years and have been a member of several watch aficionado forums. never have I seen so many people claim to being stereotyped, embarrassed, paranoid, dissuaded or whatever from wearing a Rolex. I’m surprised how many people give a crap about someone’s perception of something as nonsensical as another person’s wristwatch...to each his own I guess. I find it really strange to constantly see this on a collector’s forum.


----------



## WTSP

Jetrider said:


> I've been collecting watches for 34 years and have been a member of several watch aficionado forums. never have I seen so many people claim to being stereotyped, embarrassed, paranoid, dissuaded or whatever from wearing a Rolex. I'm surprised how many people give a crap about someone's perception of something as nonsensical as another person's wristwatch...to each his own I guess. I find it really strange to constantly see this on a collector's forum.


It's a consideration of mine and I don't consider it to be specific to Watchuseek. That crown shaped logo has a lot of brand capital, which comes with some heavy preconceptions on the part of the general public. I prefer to sidestep that by wearing other brands. 
Rolex and people's perception of you - Rolex Forums - Rolex Watch Forum


----------



## alex_b

tekno said:


> Very good point above, signaling makes perfect sense... I think we all do it to some degree. I am sure I am just as guilty, maybe I just am not as vocal about it.
> 
> I have come to the conclusion that my buddy I was talking about just isn't a "watch guy". He likes the idea of the luxury watches as long as they put off the right "signals".


This is true about Patek (and other ultra high end watches) too. For some people it signals to those "in the know" that you the "right sort" of wealthy without being vulgar enough to flaunt it to the masses. You see it in ties, shoes and suits too.


----------



## Jetrider

WTSP said:


> It's a consideration of mine and I don't consider it to be specific to Watchuseek. That crown shaped logo has a lot of brand capital, which comes with some heavy preconceptions on the part of the general public. I prefer to sidestep that by wearing other brands.
> Rolex and people's perception of you - Rolex Forums - Rolex Watch Forum


I read that thread on TRF, much different consensus over there and for the most part I tend to agree with "no one cares"...at the end of the day we all have our biases.


----------



## Jetrider

alex_b said:


> This is true about Patek (and other ultra high end watches) too. For some people it signals to those "in the know" that you the "right sort" of wealthy without being vulgar enough to flaunt it to the masses. You see it in ties, shoes and suits too.


Agreed...and the line between tasteful and vulgar gets thinner as the price goes up.


----------



## WTSP

Jetrider said:


> I read that thread on TRF, much different consensus over there and for the most part I tend to agree with "no one cares"...at the end of the day we all have our biases.


And our totally justified and well supported opinions.


----------



## B.Kohr

And, oddly, I think because of its tool watch heritage, its one of the most common watches among competitive shooters/oilmen/successful "ranchers" (Almost always, former oilmen/land developers), and other people I know who don't really value flashing money. They will buy a Rolex, and they will buy custom hats, buckles, and boots - well, and planes - but usually wear $30 blue jeans, $30 shirts, and drive beat up old trucks/cars worth less than the guns they shoot at a match.

Could the Rolex thing be a carry-over from before? You buy custom hats/belts/boots and buckles, because the custom ones are lifetime purchases, and not that much more than the production ones - 50-100% premium.

If I did the inflation math correctly, Rolexes, at least Subs, used to be priced about the same as Sinns?


----------



## Mickey®

tekno said:


> A couple months ago my Aquatimer 3719 stopped, and I sent it in to IWC for service. I broke out my dad's 18k/SS 80's datejust (that I have since modernized with saphire crystal etc). It has been locked in the safe for a year or so. I was at my friends cooking steaks that weekend, and I was venting my frustrations of having to wear the watch to work around my customers. The people I deal with, are not ones that would, or could spend the kind of money we do on a watch.
> 
> He told me he thought it was a good thing, he said my clients would respect me more when they see me wearing the Rolex. He said "I know your IWC is an expensive watch, but no body knows it when you wear it, when people see the Rolex they will know how much it costs". I am guessing he was trying to say, what is the point of owning or wearing something expensive if no one knows it?
> 
> I get this alot, in the area we live in the only watch people recognize is Rolex. Do people really wear watches just because they are expensive?



Where could you possibly work that this could matter? Do we have to take the bus and leave the car at home? Eat PB&J and not eat out as not to offend? Tell them to work harder if they say something. smh.

I don't mean this no about you, I am not sure if you said what kind of work yo do, but the only scenario I could think of is a Taco Bell Manager not wanting to piss off his workers. 😭 Or something like that...a non retail, non fast-food job I can't even imagine.


----------



## WTSP

Mickey® said:


> Where could you possibly work that this could matter? Do we have to take the bus and leave the car at home? Eat PB&J and not eat out as not to offend? Tell them to work harder if they say something. smh.
> 
> I don't mean this no about you, I am not sure if you said what kind of work yo do, but the only scenario I could think of is a Taco Bell Manager not wanting to piss off his workers. ? Or something like that...a non retail, non fast-food job I can't even imagine.


I've worked in pharmaceuticals, medical devices and clinical nutrition for a handful for Fortune 500 companies. Many of my colleagues have nice watches, but not the majority. Over time, colleagues who've come to know me learn of my enthusiasms for watches and see the types of watches I wear (Zenith, IWC, Vulcain, Ebel, etc). I've had interesting discussions and exchanges, but also my share of dumb comments. One of the most frequent is "don't go to X-place, you'll get your arm chopped off". If I had a dollar for every time I heard that specific joke I could afford one trip to the service center for one of my watches. 

That's with watch nerd brands that people haven't heard of. Wearing Rolex would have pushed things to a new level that I wouldn't want to deal with. I'm lucky I'm not tempted by Rolex for reasons relating to personal preference, otherwise it would be a struggle.

I had colleagues who wore Girard Perregaux, Eterna, U-Boat, Hamilton, Vacheron Constantin, Cartier. In retrospect, I'm surprised to say that the only Rolex I've ever seen at the companies that I've worked for was a Sub replica on the wrist of the son of a fellow colleague. Nobody else.

Now that's my context in my country, with my colleagues and in a specific industry. People's responses and the watch wearer's feelings could be totally different in other environments. Social signalling or the lack thereof are variable across cultures and societies. I'm not going to say "you wear a Rolex, that's dumb and pretentious" to someone who does just because that's my context, nor should one say "you're an over-thinking wimp" because another person doesn't want to wear a certain type of product in their context. Blowhards and wimps do exist, but it's not really feasible to see them in their daily context to make that call through a forum.


----------



## Mickey®

WTSP said:


> I've worked in pharmaceuticals, medical devices and clinical nutrition for a handful for Fortune 500 companies. Many of my colleagues have nice watches, but not the majority. Over time, colleagues who've come to know me learn of my enthusiasms for watches and see the types of watches I wear (Zenith, IWC, Vulcain, Ebel, etc). I've had interesting discussions and exchanges, but also my share of dumb comments. One of the most frequent is "don't go to X-place, you'll get your arm chopped off". If I had a dollar for every time I heard that specific joke I could afford one trip to the service center for one of my watches.
> 
> That's with watch nerd brands that people haven't heard of. Wearing Rolex would have pushed things to a new level that I wouldn't want to deal with. I'm lucky I'm not tempted by Rolex for reasons relating to personal preference, otherwise it would be a struggle.
> 
> I had colleagues who wore Girard Perregaux, Eterna, U-Boat, Hamilton, Vacheron Constantin, Cartier. In retrospect, I'm surprised to say that the only Rolex I've ever seen at the companies that I've worked for was a Sub replica on the wrist of the son of a fellow colleague. Nobody else.


Rolex is not an expensive watch when compared to the "watch world". Sounds like your job is perfect for the Rolex "price point". Rolex isn't special...especially an older DateJust worth $5-6k.

Your asking opinion on a forum thats mine. Thats no way to live.


----------



## Gman_VI

WTSP said:


> I've worked in pharmaceuticals, medical devices and clinical nutrition for a handful for Fortune 500 companies. Many of my colleagues have nice watches, but not the majority. Over time, colleagues who've come to know me learn of my enthusiasms for watches and see the types of watches I wear (Zenith, IWC, Vulcain, Ebel, etc). I've had interesting discussions and exchanges, but also my share of dumb comments. One of the most frequent is "don't go to X-place, you'll get your arm chopped off". If I had a dollar for every time I heard that specific joke I could afford one trip to the service center for one of my watches.
> 
> That's with watch nerd brands that people haven't heard of. Wearing Rolex would have pushed things to a new level that I wouldn't want to deal with. I'm lucky I'm not tempted by Rolex for reasons relating to personal preference, otherwise it would be a struggle.
> 
> I had colleagues who wore Girard Perregaux, Eterna, U-Boat, Hamilton, Vacheron Constantin, Cartier. In retrospect, I'm surprised to say that the only Rolex I've ever seen at the companies that I've worked for was a Sub replica on the wrist of the son of a fellow colleague. Nobody else.
> 
> Now that's my context in my country, with my colleagues and in a specific industry. People's responses and the watch wearer's feelings could bébés totally different in other environments. Social signalling or the lack thereof are variable across cultures and societies. I'm not going to say "you wear a Rolex, that's dumb and pretentious" to someone who does just because that's my context, nor should one say "you're an over-thinking wimp" because another person doesn't want to wear a certain type of product in their context. Blowhards and wimps do exist, but it's not easy to see them in their daily context to make that call through a forum.


I am not sure whether Rolex publishes the production numbers, but I heard it's anywhere from 700K to 1M per year. So I guess people just wear them around the house.


----------



## WTSP

Mickey® said:


> Your asking opinion on a forum thats mine. Thats no way to live.


What?

Also, I made a few edits above after posting and before I saw your post. Maybe you'll agree with my last paragraph.


----------



## Mickey®

WTSP said:


> What?
> 
> Also, I made a few edits above after posting and before I saw your post. Maybe you'll agree with my last paragraph.


It a $6,000 watch wear it if you like it. Social Signaling...well you lost me when you typed that ? .
No idea your country you don't say or show flag. No matter what Planet you live on...thats no way to live.


----------



## WTSP

Gman_VI said:


> I am not sure whether Rolex publishes the production numbers, but I heard it's anywhere from 700K to 1M per year. So I guess people just wear them around the house.


That's true, which is why I'm surprised to have seen so few Rolexes, and believe me I'm looking!

All this reminds me of a conversation I had with the CEO of a pharma company I worked at. We were discussing watches and he asked "Do you like Hublot?" I said that they were interesting but not really something I wanted to buy and wear. He said something like "Good, they're so ugly and pretentious. People who wear those... God."

I suspect that many people who are willing to wear a Rolex would agree with him. Others would say "Wear what you like", or "you can't tell a person is pretentious just for wearing a Hublot."

Personally I do believe that certain brands attract less pleasant people, but you have to take more than that cue before coming to any conclusion, plus treat everybody with respect regardless of their character, at least to the extent that it is reasonable to do so.


----------



## Peter in the North

tekno said:


> I get this alot, in the area we live in the only watch people recognize is Rolex. Do people really wear watches just because they are expensive?


They do indeed! And I have known some people to wear fake Rolexes so that strangers think they are wearing something expensive (rather sad I know.) But sometimes the opposite is true. I have a friend who owns a solid yellow gold Rolex with bracelet. He stopped wearing it some time back because it was too recognizable by thieves and muggers so he was uncomfortable wearing it while travelling, and many of his friends and family who could not afford such a watch thought that he was essentially telling them that he had much more money than them and wanted them to know it. So it's in a drawer somewhere now.

People nearby will often recognize the Rolex look, and may or may not comment. A thief will certainly not comment before they rob you 😩. Personally, I have been much more comfortable wearing a Patek (or anything else), than my Rolex, as nobody knows what that is. This happens to such an extent that I will probably soon unload my last remaining Rolex (excellent watch that it is.) And they do seem to have gone up in value which will make me feel better about doing so 😊.


----------



## Gman_VI

WTSP said:


> That's true, which is why I'm surprised to have seen so few Rolexes, and believe me I'm looking!
> 
> All this reminds me of a conversation I had with the CEO of a pharma company I worked at. We were discussing watches and he asked "Do you like Hublot?" I said that they were interesting but not really something I wanted to buy and wear. He said something like "Good, they're so ugly and pretentious. People who wear those... God."
> 
> I suspect that many people who are willing to wear a Rolex would agree with him. Others would say "Wear what you like", or "you can't tell a person is pretentious just for wearing a Hublot."
> 
> Personally I do believe that certain brands attract less pleasant people, but you have to take more than that cue before coming to any conclusion, plus treat everybody with respect regardless of their character, at least to the extent that it is reasonable to do so.


I completely agree with you that people need to take more than a single cue to pass judgement. There are millions of people who own a Rolex, and millions more that want one but settle for a fake or homage. In other words, there are more people who are "willing" than not. Anytime you own something that is recognizable as expensive, shoes, belt, car, etc.., expect some level of judgement. That's just part of life but there is no need to lose sleep over it.


----------



## WTSP

Peter in the North said:


> They do indeed! And I have known some people to wear fake Rolexes so that strangers think they are wearing something expensive (rather sad I know.) But sometimes the opposite is true. I have a friend who owns a solid yellow gold Rolex with bracelet. He stopped wearing it some time back because it was too recognizable by thieves and muggers so he was uncomfortable wearing it while travelling, and many of his friends and family who could not afford such a watch thought that he was essentially telling them that he had much more money than them and wanted them to know it. So it's in a drawer somewhere now.
> 
> People nearby will often recognize the Rolex look, and may or may not comment. A thief will certainly not comment before they rob you ?. Personally, I have been much more comfortable wearing a Patek (or anything else), than my Rolex, as nobody knows what that is. This happens to such an extent that I will probably soon unload my last remaining Rolex (excellent watch that it is.) And they do seem to have gone up in value which will make me feel better about doing so ?.


Glad you mentioned the gold aspect. I remember several discussions on Watchuseek about whether yellow gold is too flashy and how some prefer white gold for the stealth aspect. Others would likely say "why bother with gold if it's the same colour as steel". One side or the other isn't necessarily right. The question is, is there a watch that can suit each taste? Also, what brand will sell it?


----------



## praetor47

Mickey® said:


> Rolex is not an expensive watch when compared to the "watch world". Sounds like your job is perfect for the Rolex "price point". Rolex isn't special...especially an older DateJust worth $5-6k.


you're ignoring a very crucial piece of the puzzle: to know that fact, you'd have to be rather heavily interested and invested in the watch world. to most normal people (roughly 99,9% of the world population), spending thousands on a watch is insane when your mobile phone tells the time even more accurately. Rolex is one of the very very few brands that are instantly recognised by most folk not into (mechanical) watches (again, the vaaast majority of humans living on this planet), and they recognise it as a "statement piece", as an "i made it, look at how rich i am" thing. yeah, Rolex isn't anything special for most WIS, but the vast majority of people aren't WISes, so for them it _is_ very special. you also have an excellent post by akit110 explaining in more detail at the bottom of page 3


----------



## Mickey®

praetor47 said:


> you're ignoring a very crucial piece of the puzzle: to know that fact, you'd have to be rather heavily interested and invested in the watch world. to most normal people (roughly 99,9% of the world population), spending thousands on a watch is insane when your mobile phone tells the time even more accurately. Rolex is one of the very very few brands that are instantly recognised by most folk not into (mechanical) watches (again, the vaaast majority of humans living on this planet), and they recognise it as a "statement piece", as an "i made it, look at how rich i am" thing. yeah, Rolex isn't anything special for most WIS, but the vast majority of people aren't WISes, so for them it _is_ very special. you also have an excellent post by akit110 explaining in more detail at the bottom of page 3


I don't think I am missing nor ignoring anything...When I go to La Jolla I feel like a homeless person...from the watches to the cars to the houses overlooking the beach. Everything is relative.


----------



## Michael5959

Your friends comments are exactly why I wear IWC & JLC and not a Rolex


----------



## jagwap

Despite many decades in my youth without a watch, I have become accustomed to wearing a watch. It feels odd when I don't. However the are plenty of watches that are reasonable prices, and very accurate. I tell myself I value a mechanical watch more than a quartz or even radio synchronised watch even though are far more accurate. It doesn't really make sense, but the complexity of the tiny engines appeal to me as an engineer. Mechanical watches with good timekeeping are not really expensive, and many are quite aesthetic. Of course if they come from Switzerland, which is no longer needed to make them reliable anymore, there is usually a bit of a premium, but even then they are not going to break the bank. There are lots of Swiss and German brands of modest comparative cost and good quality. Yet I am not drawn to them. I generally am drawn to the higher tier, and IWC are my favourite. Why? I tell myself it is purely the style, with a sense of understated quality, all of which is true. Also the lack of brand awareness in others is a plus to me. However I could have 99% of that with a Stowa pilot watch, so somewhere there is a bit of brand appreciation in the mix here for me.

What I am trying to say is, that while I do not wear a watch to be noticed by others, *I* notice it. I enjoy it. Everyone has an area of life they have an appreciation of, and one of mine is watches. If I didn't care I would wear a Casio or a Citizen, which are fine. As I like scuba diving I would wear a Suunto dive computer, as *NO* divers wear Rolex subs anymore, or Aquatimers, unless they are trying to appreciate their capabilities where they are no longer needed.

A mechanical watch is an anachronistic piece of man jewellery (women too of course, but they have more options on average, and I am speaking for me here). A Rolex can be like someone showing off an overly large piece of jewellery in some situations. A pity as they are great (I have one and enjoy it, when I know it will not be misinterpreted) and as good as IWC. The fact is a man should not be jundes on teh watch he wears, just as he shouldn't by the car he drives. The fact is lesser people will judge, and I'm happy for them to think my ceramic watch is plastic.

Of course if I had even more disposable income I would probably be elsewhere on this forum talking about my love for Moser... It's all relative.


----------



## ugawino

He's correct.

If your intention is to impress a dilettante at a business meeting, a Rolex is the way to go.

If, on the other hand, you don't care about that kind of stuff, wear the IWC for your own personal satisfaction.


----------



## Chp5

JoeChristmas said:


> I like some Rolex watches, and they are a relatively good investment compared to most other luxury watches. I think the classic, 36mm Datejust looks fantastic with a suit. The in-house movement is very good.
> 
> However.... This sounds bad, but I just can't buy a Rolex because of its reputation as the well-known, luxury watch of choice for those that want to impress. And a good number of people wearing a Rolex, at least from my small sample size, know relatively little about luxury watches, outside of Rolex.
> 
> I know I shouldn't care what others think. But still, it's this more than anything that keeps me from owning a Rolex. Pity, really...
> 
> --JC


Agree 100%.


----------



## B.Kohr

There are days, when I want to buy a President, and flip Commies the bird…

But, I am a Texan, so that’s pretty much a given.


----------

